# Pensacola, FL - 5 mo old black male



## gretasgifttome

I was asked to post this puppy on the board. I don't know anything else about him. Contact would be Escambia County animal shelter. Of course with all county shelters, space is limited and time is short for these poor guys.


----------



## k9sarneko

A friend of mine who does GSD rescue has already been to see this little guy. He is very cute but definately a mix. Not that there is anything wrong with a mix but just thought you should know. Also there has already been interest in him.


----------



## CindyM

he is adorable!


----------



## walton

Thanks so much for your reply...I got the original inquiry via email on this boy and was told this is a high kill shelter...so you do feel he's adoptable and hopefully in no danger?
Would like to share with Corgi Rescue friend who initially emailed me
thanks 
walton


----------

